# In Remembrance - Sgt Short 3 RCR



## Gunner (16 Jan 2005)

Roto 0 CIMIC Project in honour of Sgt Short.  Unfortunately I did not get to the projects for Cpl Murphy and Cpl Beerenfenger.  Lest we forget.


----------



## Gunner (16 Jan 2005)

Not sure if the plaque can be made out:

Sergeant Robert Alan Short 
"Shorty"
15 October 1961-02 October 2003

This plaque is dedicated to Qal-eh-ye Moslem School to commemorate the life of a True Canadian Hero who died in the Line of Duty serving the people of Afghanistan.

May his life serve as a symbol of Peace and Hope for the future.

Pro Patria

Light Winds. Soft Landings.


----------



## Matt-Z (16 Jan 2005)




----------



## Michael Dorosh (16 Jan 2005)

Not too often a Sergeant gets a school named after him.  Very cool indeed.


----------



## Gouki (19 Jan 2005)

Forgive the ignorance, but was he the sniper who was killed in that mine incident? I read the RCR websites a lot but wanted to make sure I knew who this was.

And I have to second that school thing with regards to a Sergeant, it's a very nice gesture.


----------



## HollywoodHitman (19 Jan 2005)




----------



## Gunner (19 Jan 2005)

There are schools named after Cpl Murphy and Cpl Beerenfenger as well.  My sources state that each school received $100,000 for renovations and providing desks and chalkboards in each room.  They are pretty well kitted out by Afghanistan standards.


----------



## saint1 (23 Jan 2005)




----------



## Fishbone Jones (23 Jan 2005)

Gunner said:
			
		

> There are schools named after Cpl Murphy and Cpl Beerenfenger as well. My sources state that each school received $100,000 for renovations and providing desks and chalkboards in each room. They are pretty well kitted out by Afghanistan standards.



Sorry Gunner, here's the facts:

Qal Eh Ye Moslem School with desks and boards, complete construction - $112,867.00 USD - dedicated to Sgt Short

NOOR Clinic, Children's Burn Unit, new construction with equipment - $35,000.00 USD - dedicated to Cpl Beerenfenger

Dur Khanai School, renovation - $55,283.00 USD - dedicated to Cpl Murphy


----------



## Gunner (23 Jan 2005)

Thanks Recceguy.  I didn't get to the other two sites.

Cheers,


----------



## pro patria (24 Jan 2005)

OUTSTANDING


----------



## 1feral1 (24 Jan 2005)

Very well done!

Wes


----------



## Radop (29 Jan 2005)

Steve said:
			
		

> Forgive the ignorance, but was he the sniper who was killed in that mine incident? I read the RCR websites a lot but wanted to make sure I knew who this was.
> 
> And I have to second that school thing with regards to a Sergeant, it's a very nice gesture.


In Jan 03, I went on ex with 3 RCR as the Coy Sig for Nov Coy.  I never got the chance to meet Sgt Short then but did meet him while we were going through the med dag for Afghanistan.  He asked a few questions to two Cpl infanteers about different items of military issues.  The last questions was regarding comms security.  Both his guys answered incorrectly so I turned and gave the answer.  He looked at me and saw my cap badge and said hey, no cheating.  We talked a little about tours that we had been on.  He seamed like an excellent Sgt.  Very approachable.


----------



## Q.Y. Ranger (11 Feb 2005)




----------



## parapara (11 Feb 2005)

Shorty was outstanding soldier and he will never be forgotten ........AIRBORNE


----------



## paracowboy (14 Feb 2005)

Gunner, thanks for posting that.


----------



## Chilly (19 Mar 2005)

Thanks for the pictures.   When Shorty was here in Gagetown I had the pleasure of working with him on a number of occasions and even when he came back to Gagetown on courses at the INF School he would come around stores looking for friends   -   you know to catch up and say Hi.   Before I left the BN here (2RCR), I was deployed with I Coy to AfgaAfghanistand when Shorty got on the ground he showed up once again to say hi and get what ever info he could.   But being the guy that Shorty was he brought us a Tim Horton's coffee all the way from Canada just for us.

Rob was the consumate professional and always had time for his friends.

Gone but not forgotten.


----------



## Badanai (29 Mar 2005)

Thanks for posting this. Shorty was a real good friend. It was very hard to take when I heard the news. A good soldier, a good Father, a good  Husband. When you put that all together he is/was and EXCELLENT man.
I am proud to call him a friend and an honor to work with him.
GOD speed Shorty you'll truly be missed


----------



## WILD WILLIE (9 Apr 2005)

Had the privilege to work with shorty for two years in Para coy. He put me throw my pionear course And recently in Afghanistan. He allways had time for the little guy. He will always be a soldiers soldier.:

                                                                                        Gone but not forgotten.  AIRBORNE


----------



## Island Ryhno (9 Apr 2005)

New street to honour Jamie Murphy
WebPosted Apr 5 2005 07:19 AM NDT
CBC News

ST. JOHN'S  â â€  A new street in St. John's will be named in honour of Cpl. Jamie Murphy.

Murphy, 26, was killed while on a peacekeeping mission in Afghanistan in 2004.

Mayor Andy Wells presented a replica street sign to Murphy's family at Monday's weekly city council meeting.

Jamie Murphy Street will be located in the east end of the city, in a new subdivision near Stavanger Drive.

Murphy, who lived in Conception Harbour, was killed when a suicide bomber blew himself up near the Canadian base in Kabul.

He guys, I meant to post this some time ago, some of you know and some don't that Jamie and I were friends from birth to his death. When the actual street is done, I'll post some pics, there will not be any of the family, I do have some but they're very personal. Well loved and remembered all. Pro Patria


----------



## tomahawk6 (9 Apr 2005)

PARATROOPER HEAVEN

I hope theres a drop zone, way up in the sky, 
Where old PARATROOPERS can go, when its time to say goodbye...
A place where a guy could drink a cold beer,
For a friend and a comrade whose memory held dear...

A place where no leg or blackshoe could tread,
Nor a Pentagon type would ere be caught dead!
Just a quaint little oclub, for a drink and good smoke, 
Where they like to sing aloud, and tell a good joke...

The kind of place, where a lady can go,
And feel safe and protected by the soldiers she knows...
There must be a place for old PARATROOPERS to go, 
When their eyes get too weary, and their drinks get too low...

Where the whiskey is old and the women are young, 
And songs bout jumping, fighting and dying are sung...
Where youd see all the troopers, youd served with before,
And theyd call out your name, as you came thru the door...

They would pour you a drink, for your thirst, oh so bad, 
And declare to all others, This troopers a fine lad!
And then thru the haze, spot a brother grunt,
Not seen in years, since by your side, he did jump!

Hed nod his old head and grin ear to ear,
Welcome home trooper, Im pleased that youre here!
For this is the place where PARATROOPERS come,
When the battles are over, and the wars have been won...

Theyve come here at last, to be safe and afar,
From the government clerk and the management czar... 
The politicians and lawyers, the feds and the noise,
Where all the hours are happy, amongst good old boys!

You can relax with a tall, cool one,
Take your well-deserved rest...
For you made it to AIRBORNE Heaven,
PARATROOPER, youve passed your last test..!


----------



## the 48th regulator (8 May 2005)

Hey Superpatriot

Stop spamming this site please.


You keep reposting this write up over and over, which contains wrong facts and innuendos toward what happened.

dileas

tess


----------



## tree hugger (8 May 2005)

There are no Lance Cpls in the CF.





			
				SuperPatriots said:
			
		

> Canadians, all Canadians, need to demand an investigation and the arrest and extradition of Malikyar to stand trial for the murder of Lance Corporal Jamie Murphy.


----------



## the 48th regulator (8 May 2005)

> Malikyar was to be turned over to the Canadian government JTF-6



man oh man. 

dileas

tess


----------



## Fideo (22 May 2005)

Short


----------



## Leviathanpride (6 Aug 2005)

I am a good friend of Sgt Shorts son, and was his roomate for two years when he got the news. His son, who Ill call "bob" had a wife. She was an engineer. She rolled a vehicle in Pet and was decapitated nearly. bobs sister died in a house fire. Bobs mom, shorty's wife, got ill. the whole family has had it rough. But shorty's passing definately took a toll on alot of people. Pray for  that family...


----------



## Roy Harding (6 Aug 2005)

Leviathanpride said:
			
		

> I am a good friend of Sgt Shorts son, and was his roomate for two years when he got the news. His son, who Ill call "bob" had a wife. She was an engineer. She rolled a vehicle in Pet and was decapitated nearly. bobs sister died in a house fire. Bobs mom, shorty's wife, got ill. the whole family has had it rough. But shorty's passing definately took a toll on alot of people. Pray for  that family...



Sounds like God wants that whole family back in a hurry.  They must be exceptional people, and I'm sure my own life is less rich for not having met them.


----------

